# p99 availability



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

why are p99's so hard to come by? especially the AS model. i have only ever seen one in person and it was a gen1 or 2 QA. any reason for this? the AS 9mm is still one their website but is it actually still available?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I see them all the time. Academy stores (a multistate chain) carry them. My local gunstore has had 1 for months. And, I see them at gunshows.


----------



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

i've called almost every walther dealer in ohio and the cabela's in michigan and im still p99less. its very frustrating. i can get any other gun they make at anytime i want, but nope, not a p99. other than that older QA one. and im not gonna settle for that one. i will persevere! i will fight on!


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Different regions stock based on what sells and doesn't, marketing effort or lack there of of the manufacturers and other contributing factors. They are not so easy to find in my state either but can be found with a little patience and some digging. The QA's seem to be especially rare in my area but I think it is strictly a popularity thing. Everyone wanted the AS except me when I was looking. HK is another that is scarce in my state. Had to really hunt for a 2000SK. If you have a good store you've bought from in the past you might ask them why they don't carry P99's or ask them to order one for you. Also you might consider asking them to be the middle man on an internet purchase if they are not a Walther dealer. They will charge a small fee for the paper work and the effort but you get what you want. With a little home work online shopping prices are usually better no doubt taking into account the fees required for 3rd party transactions resulting in about a wash for the end buyer. Good luck.


----------



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

that's funny how that is. i guess shops cant stock everything. its just annoying because the total dealer search is 88 in ohio and i have about 10-12 in a 45 mile radius. there's loads of p22's and ppk's in stock at these stores. i asked at one of the shops why they didn't stock th p99 and the store manager said they didn't think it would sell well based on its price ($659) when compared to other big sellers like glock and the m&p series. i'm just gonna have to break down and order one....and as a side note, HK's are quite prevelent in my area. one big store literally has every model in stock they currently make, including the mark23. im going to buy both the P30L and the p99, both in 9mm but trying to decide which one 1st. decisions decisions.........


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Very interesting. If they have P22's and PPK's then they are stocking dealers but choose not to carry the P99's. Understandable from a business perspective but frustrating as a descriminate buyer looking for good selection. My area is the same adding one model, the PPS. Those 3 models seem well represented. P99's, especially the P99c are all but none existant. I suspect most gun buyers are not as up on what is available so they gravitate towards what is recommended to them at the gun counter (which is understandably what I have in stock to sell to you today) and what gets a lot of marketing push behind it from the factory. P99 is a good gun and if it is what you want then it is what you want and I wouldnt compromise. The extra steps to be satisfied are worth it in the long run.

I too long for a P30L and envy your HK selection. Then again maybe it is best I can't easily find them in my area.


----------



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

well i've decided that i'm going to get a p99 1st. im not sure if i'll be able to get to the gunstore this weekend to order but maybe next week. hopefully it wont take too long to come in


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Smith&Wesson has no interest in selling the Walther product line. Walther would do well to lose S&W as their distributor here in the USA.
You will have a better chance at getting a SW99








It is the SW copy of the Walther P99. It is their rip off of it just like the SW Sigma was a rip off of the Glock, so much so that Glock sued SW over parts being interchangeable between the Glock and Sigma.
SW settled out of court and redesigned the Sigma.

Here is a Walther P99AS 9mm 
Walther P99 9mm 4IN 15R BL for Sale at Buds Gun Shop $669.00
at Buds Gun Shop in stock 669.00 which is a better price than I have seen in a long time.
I have this gun and it is by far one of my best hand guns, I dare say even better than my Glock or XD/XDms. The P99AS will cause the striker to fire every time the trigger is pulled even if the gun does not go off you could call it a DAO trigger though I don't think they call it that. And the trigger is very light and regular. Tripping the striker at the same place in the trigger pull every time. It is very very nice to shoot. If you manage to find one I would grab it I know my P99 will be one gun I never sell.

SW stopped selling the 16 round magazines for the Walther P99 and went to 15 round mags. However the SW99 magazines work in the Walther P99. They are the exact same magazines only they say SW on them and hold one round more than the Walther mags.

I would be very happy to see SW lose the Contract with Walther and have Springfield pick up the P99 as a new pistol in their line up. Maybe call it the XD99 with Walthers blessings, and advertise it as such. Not try to hide the fact that they are trying to steal the Walther design and their customers as Smith and Wesson is doing.
I will still buy their older revolvers (used), back when SW was a respectable company but I will not spend a dime on their new pistols. Just seems to me the company has lost a lot of integrity.


----------



## Surculus Solitudo (Aug 18, 2009)

Walther P99's are hard to find in my area since I live four hours from the big city, Phoenix. I found a lightly used P99 on Backpage. It is like Craig's List but is not politically correct and will advertise firearms and ammunition. The guy sent me a bunch of pics and we made a conditional deal over the phone. We met. I looked the gun over and handed him $500. I am extremely happy with the gun. So add Backpage to your gun sources.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> I see them all the time. Academy stores (a multistate chain) carry them. My local gunstore has had 1 for months. And, I see them at gunshows.


+1 - I don't think they are scarce around here.

:smt1099


----------

